# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ¿Cual es tu embalse preferido?

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Hago esta pregunta para que cada uno diga cual es el embalse que más le atrae o al que le gusta ir en sus momentos de ocio.
En mi caso es el embalse de Siurana. Muchos días me gusta acercarme hasta allí, está a unos 35 km. de mi casa, y sentarme a respirar aire puro.



Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Buena idea, Sergi, seguro que que sera este hilo otro de los mas visitados y contestados.
Bueno, contrariamente a lo que se pueda pensar, en mi caso no es Iznajar (que me encanta y le tengo mucho cariño); mi embalse, que ya no lo es, es Cordobilla.
En él he servido como socorrista acuatico de Cruz Roja, he acampado con la familia, me he ido solo para poder estar solo, tranquilo, recrearme en su entorno, ver su fauna.
He cruzado a las islas que habia hacia la mitad mas o menos, Me lo he cruzado, de cola a presa, a nado (cuando hice el curo de socorrismo acuatico y unos cuantos años menos :Big Grin:  . 
Me gusta la estructura y la arquitectura que tiene

----------


## jasg555

A mí, evidentemente, el que me gusta más es Bolarque:

----------


## REEGE

LA BOLERA, en plena sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas.............



Saludos a los amigos de Pozo Alcón.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Sergi:

Para mi es difícil, decir cual es mi embalse preferido, son muchos y cada uno tiene su encanto, además me quedan muchos por conocer, pero por decir algunos diría, Huesna, José Toran, Aracena, El Pintado, Los Hurones, Iznajar, Zahara el Gastor, Guadalhorce y Guadalteba, Conde Guadalhorce, Canales, Bornos, Guadalcacin, El Retortillo, Zufre, Cala, Gergal, todos ellos y seguro que se me olvida alguno, tienen algo especial, elegir uno solo me es casi imposible, sería casi como elegir entre uno de mis hijos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver Sergi...vaya preguntita...llevo aquí media hora intentando decidirme y no hay manera... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Tengo dos que no puedo decidirme...García de Sola y Cijara...imposible decidirlo... :Embarrassment: 

Mirad estas dos imágenes y ahora entenderéis porqué es imposible para mí decidirse...

García de Sola: http://commondatastorage.googleapis....l/16151629.jpg

Cijara: http://commondatastorage.googleapis....al/2404702.jpg

Cada uno tiene su magia... :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola Sergi:
> 
> Para mi es difícil, decir cual es mi embalse preferido, son muchos y cada uno tiene su encanto, además me quedan muchos por conocer, pero por decir algunos diría, Huesna, José Toran, Aracena, El Pintado, Los Hurones, Iznajar, Zahara el Gastor, Guadalhorce y Guadalteba, Conde Guadalhorce, Canales, Bornos, Guadalcacin, El Retortillo, Zufre, Cala, Gergal, todos ellos y seguro que se me olvida alguno, tienen algo especial, elegir uno solo me es casi imposible, sería casi como elegir entre uno de mis hijos 
> 
> Un saludo


Ahí llevas razón, pero seguro que en alguno de ellos te sientes mejor :Wink: 
Yo con mi familia voy a Riudecanyes y disfruto mucho allí con mis hijos, pero cuando voy a Siurana y me siento allí sólo....es algo especial :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y que no se enfaden los demás :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Ahí llevas razón, pero seguro que en alguno de ellos te sientes mejor
> Yo con mi familia voy a Riudecanyes y disfruto mucho allí con mis hijos, pero cuando voy a Siurana y me siento allí sólo....es algo especial
> 
> Y que no se enfaden los demás


Sergi, en todos me he sentido muy agusto, pero como hay un dicho que dice "De buen nacido es ser agradecido" me quedaria con El Huesna, ya que gracias a el bebo, me ducho, me lavo la ropa, limpio la casa etc...  :Wink:  y aunque todavía no he podido ver la presa, lo que he visto del embalse me encanto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y como tu dices que no se enfaden los demás  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

El primer embalse como tal que visité fue Loriguilla, pero tras hacer una ruta por el embalse de Benagéber, creo que me quedo con éste.

Son pocos los embalses visitados, por eso quizás es más fácil decidirme.

Aunque cada uno tiene su encanto: Loriguilla, Benagéber, El Regajo, Tibi, Beniarrés, Cortes II, La Muela, Buseo, Santolea, Calanda, Peñarroya, Santillana, Alarcón, Contreras, Forata, El Cenajo,... (creo que no se me olvida ninguno) todos iguales y a la vez muy diferentes.

EDIT:

Pues sí que se me olvidaba alguno: Yesa, Los Campitos (Tenerife), La charca de Barlovento (La Palma), Las presas del Valle de La Aldea (Gran Canaria), Santa Brígida (Gran Canaria), y seguro que hay más.

----------


## perdiguera

Por sentimentalismo el Mayés porque fué mi primer embalse al que ayudé en su construcción.
Por su estructura el Atazar; esa presa de doble curvatura tan delgada.
Por su impacto, Assuán, donde estuve y el guía, guardia armado, no me dejó hacer fotos en la presa ni del embalse en aras de evitar no sé que terrorismo.
Sólo me dejó hacer unas fotos en la orilla donde fotografié a mis hijos y os la pongo.




Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no hace falta que lo diga, casi todos lo sabeis: José Torán. Este embalse, los alrededores, los afluentes, mi pueblo, la presa, los aliviaderos; todo lo relativo a este pantano me fascina. Los baños que me dado en él, un par de veces que he pescado, las tardes con la familia y los amigos, la concentración de los paramotores, cuando habia barcas para alquilar los paseos de orilla a orilla..... Podria pasarme una tarde entera hablando de este pantano y de todas mis anecdotas sobre él.


También en 2º lugar se encuentra el del Retortillo, pero en este he vivido menos cosas, pero la más significativa seguro que es cuando este pasado verano acampé hacia la mitad del pantano.


Saludos.

----------


## Salut

De los que he estao, Las Anchuricas

----------


## tescelma

Yo me quedo con el de Ricobayo, son muchos saños disfrutando de su pesca, sus baños y ratos de sosiego en su entorno.  Aunque hace ya algunos años que no me doy un baño en sus aguas, cada vez están más contaminadas por las atracinas utilizadas en la zonas agrícolas aguas arriba del Esla.

----------


## Jaime González

Situada en el interior de la isla, es mi lugar de relajación. Paisaje, mampostería, cantera, canales, etc. y mejor cuando voy sin la parienta. saludos

----------


## suer

La primera vez que lo vi, cuando era pequeño rezumaba agua por su aliviadero. Lo vi crecer. Paseé innumerables veces por su presa. Tiene su encanto en un frio atardecer de invierno. Pequeñito pero con todo su encanto.

----------


## Juandi

El embalse del Quiebrajano (bóveda), a 20 km de Jaén, fue el que me introdujo en el mundo de la obra hidráulica, siendo además el embalse al que me gusta ir en mis ratos de ocio. Siempre tendrá un sitio en mis recuerdos.

El embalse de Quentar me resulta impresionante. Una preciosa bóveda (tipología de presa que más me gusta) de 100 m de altura y un enclave precioso. Recomiendo a todo el que se pase por Granada que se pase a visitarla si tiene tiempo. Merece la pena.

----------


## jlois

Creo que no hay un sólo embalse para que acapare la definición de preferido , y es que existen tantas opciones en nuestra geografía , tan peculiares como únicos que ya por sí sólo establecen esa atracción tan fascinante por todos y cada uno de ellos.

De todas formas, si debe haber un embalse, una zona, un muro, un paisaje...una gran parte de mi vida...esa presa es Belesar. Sin duda me pasaría horas hablando de ella, de su construcción, de mi día a día saliendo de mi casa y pasando justo al lado de ella, casi pasando desapercibida desde su grandeza por la rutina de verla a diario ...ese muro recorrido mil veces , por mil lugares distintos y con mil sorpresas aun por descubrir...

Gracias a estos foros he descubierto que no soy el único "bicho raro" en esta inquietud por conocer más de cada embalse, gracias a estos foros he llegado a ver la inmensa riqueza que existe a nuestro alrededor y a buscar ese equilibrio entre lo natural y lo humano...

Belesar...la Ribeira Sacra...el románico profundo...os invito a que lo tengais presente en vuestros futuros planes de escapadas

.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

> Situada en el interior de la isla, es mi lugar de relajación. Paisaje, mampostería, cantera, canales, etc. y mejor cuando voy sin la parienta. saludos


Que recuerdos ... yo también pasé muchos domingos pescando y paseando por esos pinares, hace ya muchos años, cuando no nadie se acercaba por esa zona. La verdad es que el camino de acceso era muy malo. Hoy ya hay carretera y merenderos a la orilla del embalse. Aquí mi hermano pescó un bass descomunal.

----------


## informaticaribe

Desde el punto de vida sentimental, sin dudarlo, Valdecañas, nací por que mis padres se conocieron en la construcción y viví unos pocos años.

Desde el punto de vista de magnitud Alcántara, me parece un embalse colosal.

Desde el punto de vista entorno natural Torrejón, y su parque nacional de Monfragüe

El más bonito Aldedávila

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

A mi el embalse que mas me gusta es el Camarillas.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues el mio sin duda alguna, es el Cenajo, y el segundo, el del Argos, que me pilla mas cerquita. Debería haber otro tema igual en los rios

----------

